# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  mastering lucid sex

## alfredpotter

Can someone please reveal the secrets! Can somebody tell me what the reasons are for waking up right before or during lucid sex? I've heard that some lucid dreamers have such skill anyway that they have no problem on this subject. But, is there a trick to it?
Thanks for the help! I hate to be limited in lucid dreams.

----------


## Kitti

when i am about to have sex in an LD it causes sexual excitment and too much excitment can cause you to wake up.and believe me its happened alot.So my advice to you is to not get so excited about having the orgasim of your dreams and start small and go large. So that way it builds up and you will have more fun before you wake up  ::D:

----------


## spiritofthewolf

I have yet to have a LUCID SEX DREAM but, in my opinion i honestly wouldn't wanna waste my Lucid Dream having sex..yah it would be cool as hell to screw any girl under da sun that you thought was hott..but i'd rather like go explore and do wicked stuff and talk to Dream Charectors and be like "Where Am I!" and see what they say...But ask around, someone has to know

DJ JONES

----------


## SantaDreamsToo

ah sweet dream sex.... the secret is to not get too excited, yes that is impossible i know, so like that other person said just build up to it,

----------


## Dr Speth

Is there the same problem with the climax in the dream as there is in urinating in a dream. If you do orgasm in the dream would you have one while you sleep too?

----------


## Matchbook

The key is to take the whole process slow.  Don't just run up to the person and hop on, you'll wake up.  It helps to first look at the person, and do every step slowly.  If you go too fast, undesirable morphing may also occur.

----------


## jay dawg

> _Originally posted by Dr Speth_
> *Is there the same problem with the climax in the dream as there is in urinating in a dream. If you do orgasm in the dream would you have one while you sleep too?*





put a ziplock on ur [email protected]

----------


## Aphius

> _Originally posted by jay dawg+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(jay dawg)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				<!--QuoteBegin-Dr Speth
> 			
> 		
> ...



Thats a pretty odd notion, eventually someone might ask questions as to why you're taking ziplock bags to bed with you.  :tongue2:  
Anyway, I'm pretty sure he wasn't asking what to do about it. 

Speth, I've read a few posts on it and it seems to be most often the case, that it does happen in waking life at the same time as the dream. However I've also read about people who don't have that happen in real life when they do it in the dreamworld.

So I'd probably be prepared to have it happen in the real world if you're gonna attempt it in the Dream World.

----------


## alfredpotter

hey thanks guys  :smiley:  Yeah, I don't want any unwanted morphing. I'll just take it slow and build up & remain calm. Thanks for all your posts

----------


## Lucid83

try making out and thinking of an orgasm.  you might be able to achieve orgasm which I was very close to doing when I was making out

you dont need the physical contact to initiate orgasm

If only we could think of an orgasm and have it instantaneously.  That could be a lucid task in its self.

Stay Lucid!

----------


## Sporadic

I had sex only a few times in lucid dreams, I quit doing it, cuz theres no way to control if its gonna be a "wet dream" or not, and I hate having to wash up early in the morning      :wink2:  
like DJ Jones said, there are better things to do  :tongue2:

----------


## H Savvy

To be so indulgent of one's baser urges is a notion that does not appeal to me. A dreamscape is a place where the impossible is possible, and you would waste it to try and sate your clearly _paramount_ problem of lust. To relent to such a primal compulsion seems a step backwards in the development of one's self and one's character.

But, of course, if regression is truly your goal, please, by all means, seek out the answers to your all-important problem. The one that could _never_ even *possibly* happen in real life. The one that requires a foray into infinite possibility.

Do you really want to waste your dream?

----------


## jay dawg

> _Originally posted by H Savvy_
> *To be so indulgent of one's baser urges is a notion that does not appeal to me. A dreamscape is a place where the impossible is possible, and you would waste it to try and sate your clearly paramount problem of lust. To relent to such a primal compulsion seems a step backwards in the development of one's self and one's character.
> 
> But, of course, if regression is truly your goal, please, by all means, seek out the answers to your all-important problem. The one that could never even possibly happen in real life. The one that requires a foray into infinite possibility.
> 
> Do you really want to waste your dream?*




a wise one is thee

----------


## AirRick101

Well, unfortunately, the type of sex that people seek in dreams is indeed impossible, and to condemn it off the bat, I see, is foolish.  Neither is making sex exclusive for dreams a noble decision either.  It's just one of the many (and better) things about lucid dreaming.  Waste is a subjective term, depending on one's goals.  But, if you and try to have LD sex, and never seem to get it done right, whilst sacrificing other aspects of life, yes, it's a waste of time.

But the one only main problem is how calm one is in dreams.  Remember, even if you know it's a dream, the tactile sensations are duplicated in that of real life.  Not just sex, but everything.

----------


## Zoggy

> _Originally posted by Matchbook_
> * If you go too fast, undesirable morphing may also occur.*



Did I tell you the time when I was about to do it with Britney Spears and she turned into a toaster?

----------


## I dream in pink

> _Originally posted by Zoggy_
> *
> 
> Did I tell you the time when I was about to do it with Britney Spears and she turned into a toaster?*



Lmao, thats hot.

----------


## Zealeous

heh, the same happens to me, when I'm bored in a LD I just go have some LD sex but I sometimes just get too exited and I wake up after like a second after I 'hopped on'!, so I really have to practice a bit on my emotions, and a good help to avoid morphing is after realizing youre dreaming is calming down and saying out loud INCREASE LUCIDITY LEVEL!!!! and you'll feel every thing a lot more real  (I usually say INCREASE BRIGHTNESS!! and the visuals just seem a LOT better too), and after that get a good look at the target's face, and do as you wish =P, still I wouldnt waste all my dreams on it, I only do it once in a while. Hope this has helped you.
Zealeous

----------


## Jrels

> _Originally posted by H Savvy_
> *To be so indulgent of one's baser urges is a notion that does not appeal to me. A dreamscape is a place where the impossible is possible, and you would waste it to try and sate your clearly paramount problem of lust. To relent to such a primal compulsion seems a step backwards in the development of one's self and one's character.
> 
> But, of course, if regression is truly your goal, please, by all means, seek out the answers to your all-important problem. The one that could never even possibly happen in real life. The one that requires a foray into infinite possibility.
> 
> Do you really want to waste your dream?*



Looks good on paper, doesn't it?

----------


## Zoggy

What if ur dreaming and ur Lucid in a war theme.

"INCREASE FPS"
"DECREASE LAG"

"GIVE GOD"
"GIVE ALLAMMO"

----------


## O-Nieronaut

Yes, of course. Remember the ALLAMMO.

----------


## Awhislyle

My 2 fisrt Lucid dreams I tried to have sex, and of course I was 1. Inexperienced at lucidy and 2. really excitied , so I immediatly woke up both times, now I am going try to do other things till I can start luciding with more frequency

----------


## ShaZam!

I only tried to have LD sex once, and i had a false awakening as soon as i got started.

----------


## grnydrowave

Why is it that every discussion around here pertaining to sex always seems to attract condescending, holier than thou types of people that tell us how we should LD and what we should be dreaming about?

Sure I agree that there are better ways to spend your time, but that's just me.  What other people dream about is their business.  There's no need to belittle people that choose to have sex in the dreamworld.

----------


## Dangeruss

lucid sex is fine if you can't find time to jack off during the day

----------


## fajam00m00

In my first and only ld I had lucid sex with Samus Aran lol. Atleast for me, it affects you in real life.
It feels so real though. You can actually feel the lips of someone when u kiss them. And yeah that is what woke me up. It took about 4 seconds for me to wake up but it was enough. I even tried spinning when I noticed how unrealistic she looked (like a mannequin) but it just woke me up. I guess you could just try a dream re-entry after waking up if you wanna keep the dream. I really can't see a way to remain perfectly calm during that.

----------


## jay dawg

> _Originally posted by Dangeruss_
> *lucid sex is fine if you can't find time to jack off during the day*




ROFLMAO


oh and samus would be a little hard with that suit of hers

----------


## Josh_Mac

Wow!
a lucid sex topic, it's not often you get to see one o-oh wait!  ::D:

----------

